# Dish 942 versus DirectTV Tivo HD DVR



## alternapop (Aug 26, 2005)

I see that both companies are now offering HD DVRs. Aside from the interface, DirectTV being Tivo and Dish Network being something else, what are the differences?

I see that Dish Network 942 box does PIP and the DirectTV box doesn't.

What else?

Thanks


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The HR10-250 has two ATSC tuners in it, I believe the 942 has only one. You will also get channel guide data for your local ATSC stations without having to subscribe to E*'s LIL channels for your area. That's two that come to the top of my head.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Also the HR10-250 is available for $299.00 - $100.00 rebate and programming credits.

See this thread : http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45015


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The 942 can record 3 streams at once while watching a recorded show. One OTA and two DBS streams. The Tivo can only record two streams. 

942 has the second TV support.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Both have name-based recording though the TiVo method is more finely tuned (new shows are "first run" as opposed to being "current year") and can record suggestions.

The 942 can be installed using a single run of RG6 when using a DishPro Plus switch.

In Dual Mode the 942 can record 3 streams at once while each TV watches a different recorded show or even the same one.


----------

